
Rx_tools: Command-Line SDR Tools for RTL-SDR, BladeRF, HackRF, and More - zdw
https://medium.com/@rxseger/rx-tools-command-line-sdr-tools-for-rtl-sdr-bladerf-hackrf-and-more-rx-fm-rx-sdr-rx-power-2e74f59a9e79#.naz5lelo5
======
rxseger
Author here, thanks for posting this cool to see it on Hacker News (was
wondering where all the hits were coming from!).

If anyone has any questions about these tools, or feedback on their
experiences using them especially with other SDRs than I have tested with, I'd
love to hear it. I have only tested with the SDRs in the article I have access
to, but in theory it ought to be possible to support others, including the up-
and-coming LimeSDR recently featured on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610521)

And any bugs reports and/or pull requests are of course also welcome. Cheers,
-rxseger

